# Phone records



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Can I get his phone records if we aren't on the same plan?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Likely not. I think the phone company would simply tell you no. 

What prompted this? 

I thought you two were separated en route to divorce.


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

katiecrna said:


> Can I get his phone records if we aren't on the same plan?


Only if you know his password. Most cell carriers your username is the cell number


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

farsidejunky said:


> Likely not. I think the phone company would simply tell you no.
> 
> What prompted this?
> 
> I thought you two were separated en route to divorce.




Well the way he has been treating me through this has really hit me hard and made me realize what a scumbag he is, and deep down inside I know that he is cheating on me. Now since I'm not working for a few weeks I want to get as much information to try to get as much from this divorce as I can. 

I have financed his lifestyle through the 6 years of his residency, maxing out my student loans Bc he told me too and stuff like that so he can drive in a new BMW and live in a nice condo and now that he is done with residency he no longer needs me and he is done. He even leased a car after I told him not too... all while I was driving in an old beat up Toyota Bc I wanted to save money. So there is no way in hell I am going to be getting screwed from this divorce. When I know he cheated on me, and emotional abused me.

He's currently in Florida whining and acting like a victim, acting like he doesn't want this and he loves me and acting like the good guy. When in reality he doesn't want to fix the marriage, won't file for divorce, won't tell me where he lives, tells me he doesn't want me to come there. It's crazy.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

He told me he was going to pay for my student loans. Of course I have no evidence of this because it was on the phone. When I texted him and said listen all I want is for u to pay for my loans and we can have a amicable divorce. He then in true passive aggressive form told me that he will HELP out with my loans. I know him very well, he just says what sounds nice and I don't trust him at all. Then I told him I will be getting a lawyer and he changed his tune saying no, we can do this without lawyers and blah blah. Bull crap. I need a lawyer. He will be making $800,000 a year when he's done, maybe more. He has some nerve telling me he won't pay for my loans after all he put me through.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Goodness yes... time to lawyer up.

Fair to me would be debt free and a one year cost of all living... but a good lawyer may see one year for every year you supported him as such.

He fears lawyers for a reason, and it isn't the lack of fairness, more-so the reason for.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll echo EB. 

See an attorney pronto.


----------

